# متى خرج يهوياكين من السجن



## الإدريسي (4 يوليو 2008)

الزملاء المسيحيين مرحبا...


أنا مسلم، لي سؤال في دينكم، أرجو أن لا أثقل عليكم:

منذ أيام كنت أحاور صديق لي مسيحي فأخبرته بأنني أجد تناقضات في الكتاب المقدس، وأثناء ذلك أخبرني: أن هذا غير ممكن وأن الكلام اشتبه علي لأن كلام الله في المسيحية تزول السماء ولا يزول منه حرف واحد واستشهد لي بنص لا أتذكر مكانه،

المهم أريد منكم الإضاح وشكرا مقدما:



ارميا 52 :31
وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين في الشهر الثاني عشر في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا وأخرجه من السجن.


الملوك الثاني 25 :27
وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا في الشهر الثاني عشر في السابع والعشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن.

هنا هل في 25 من الشهر أم في 27 ؟

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الادريسي

فعلاً لا توجد تناقضات بالكتاب المقدس, كيف تنقضات وهو كلمة الله الثابة دائما

هو ليس اكثر من عدم فهمك من اجانبك او استعانتك بأحدى المواقع التي تعطيك الخلاصة جاهزة دون ان تبحث انت او تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس
فلا تحاول القول انك قرأت الكتاب المقدس و تذكرت ما جاء في ملوك الثاني و قارنته بأرميا

انا شخصياً لم انتبه للنصين الا بعد سنين من القراءة و الاعادة في الكتاب المقدس

على اي حال النصين لا يوجد بهما اي تناقض:

النص الأول, نص الملوك يذكر لنا ان رأس يهوياكين رُفع من السجن في السابع و العشرين

النص الثاني, نص ارميا يذكر ان رأس يهوياكين رُقع و اخرج من السجن في الخامس و العشرين

فلاحظ معي النص الاول يذكر رفع الرأس, و الثاني رفع الرأس و الأخراج من السجن

فالأول يتكلم عن تنفيذ الحكم و اخراجه فعلياً من السجن بحكم رفع الرأس و الثاني يتكلم عن صدرو الحكم برفع رأسه و خروجه عن السجن

فيوم 25 صدر الحكم و يوم 27 نُفذ الحكم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى خرج يهوياكين من السجن*



> هناك خلاف بين سفر الملوك وهنا فى أرمياء فى التاريخ فقد قيل هناك فى اليوم السابع والعشرين وهنا قيل فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين


. ويرجع السبب أن القرار صدر فى يوم 25 وظهر الملك فى مكانه الرفيع يوم 27. ولنلاحظ تغير حال يهوياكين من الملك للسجن ثم إلى مركز سام لدى ملك بابل. وهكذا العالم فلنفرح كأننا لا نفرح ونحزن كأننا لا نحزن وحين يجىء ليل تجربة طويل فعلينا أن نتوقع أن يكون هناك فجر جديد لمراحم الله. ولاحظ أن سجن يهوياكين كان حوالى 37 سنة ولكن مهما طالت الغيمة فلنأمل فى أن تظهر الشمس من ورائها ولنلاحظ أن الله إستخدم أعداء شعبه ليعطوا الخير لشعبه.​

*http://www.engeel.net/shobohat/shobohat_wahmia/19.htm*
اقرا التفسير 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Jeremiah/52


افلا تعقلون​


----------



## صوت الرب (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى خرج يهوياكين من السجن*

على فكرة وجود الإختلافات الظاهرية في الكتاب المقدس
يؤكد عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس لأننا عندما ندقق
في الإختلافات يتبين لنا أنها ليست أختلافات بل دقة كاملة
و هذه الدقة الكاملة في الكتاب المقدس ناتجة من وحي ألله و حفظه له


----------



## iraqi jesus son (16 يوليو 2008)

نشكر الرب لان يمسك بيميننا لكي لا ننطرح حتى ان سقطنا
واعتقد ان الرب ابقى اعداء لنا في هذه الأرض 
لكي يزداد تمسكنا بالكتاب المقدس يوم بعد يوم
والتصديق بوعود الله وكلمته التي لاتزول
والرب يبارككم على هذه الردود الرائعة

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## الإدريسي (20 يوليو 2008)

الزملاء الذين قاموا بالرد...شكرا لكم جميعا..

الزميل ماي روك والزميل اغريغوريوس...هل يمكنكما توضيح ما المقصود بالظبط من هذه العبارة"  رُفع راس يهوياكين"...؟ وبعد ذلك سأقوم بالتعليق على ردودكم..إن احتاج الأمر إلى ذلك.


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2008)

الإدريسي قال:


> الزملاء الذين قاموا بالرد...شكرا لكم جميعا..
> 
> الزميل ماي روك والزميل اغريغوريوس...هل يمكنكما توضيح ما المقصود بالظبط من هذه العبارة" رُفع راس يهوياكين"...؟ وبعد ذلك سأقوم بالتعليق على ردودكم..إن احتاج الأمر إلى ذلك.


 

شرحت معنى كل جملة في ردي السابق  #*2*

لا داعي للتكرار


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2009)

الموضوع هذا يتكلم عن وقت خروج يهوياكين فقط

موضوع اخزيا و نبوخذ نصر مواضيع اخرى (سبق و ان اجينا عليها) لا تندرج تحت هذا الموضوع, فمن يملك سؤال جديد في نص جديد يتفضل بطرحه منفصلاً بدل شغل التشتيت

المداخلات الاخيرة للاخ الادريسي تم حذفها لانها تعرض لنصوص اخرى (اخزيا و نبوخذ نصر) لا علاقة لها بقضية سجن يهوياكن

النظام واجب اتباعه في هذا المنتدى..


----------



## الإدريسي (31 يناير 2009)

> المداخلات الاخيرة للاخ الادريسي تم حذفها لانها تعرض لنصوص اخرى



لا مانع لدي أيها الزميل "ماي روك" من حذفك لمشاركاتي ما دامت خارجة عن الموضوع الأصلي .. شكرا لتنبيهي إلى ذلك.



> فمن يملك سؤال جديد في نص جديد يتفضل بطرحه منفصلاً بدل شغل التشتيت



إذن .. سأفتح الآن موضوعا في هذا القسم أطرح فيه سؤالي ذاك .. وأرجو منك اعتماده ، ,وإلا - إن رأيت أنه سؤال مكرر - ضع لي رابط الإجابة هنا.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 يناير 2009)

الإدريسي قال:


> لا مانع لدي أيها الزميل "ماي روك" من حذفك لمشاركاتي ما دامت خارجة عن الموضوع الأصلي .. شكرا لتنبيهي إلى ذلك.
> 
> 
> 
> إذن .. سأفتح الآن موضوعا في هذا القسم أطرح فيه سؤالي ذاك .. وأرجو منك اعتماده ، ,وإلا - إن رأيت أنه سؤال مكرر - ضع لي رابط الإجابة هنا.



افتح موضوع ومستنينك وتاكد اني كتابنا خالي من التناقضات  والي بيحاول يقول كدة بيحاول يخفي شئ عندة 
تحياتي اغريغوريوس


----------



## Aksios (31 يناير 2009)

الإدريسي قال:


> إذن .. سأفتح الآن موضوعا في هذا القسم أطرح فيه سؤالي ذاك .. وأرجو منك اعتماده ، ,وإلا - إن رأيت أنه سؤال مكرر - ضع لي رابط الإجابة هنا.


 
بالنسبة لموضوع احزيا الملك ستجده هنا

اخزيا الملك 

اما موضوع نبوخذناصر لا اعلم اذا كان مكرر ام لا
قم بتنزيله و سنكون سعيدين بالرد عليه
سلام و نعمة


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			فالأول يتكلم عن تنفيذ الحكم و اخراجه فعلياً من السجن بحكم رفع الرأس و الثاني يتكلم عن صدرو الحكم برفع رأسه و خروجه عن السجن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعكس 

سفر ارميا :قال( رفع راسه(اى عفى عنه) واخرجه من السجن)ونركز هنا 

واخرجه من السجن............................امتى فى الخامس والعشرين 

اى نفذ الحكم فى الخامس والعشرين بدليل قول(واخرجمه من السجن)

اما فى سفر الملوك قال(رفع راسه من السجن) ولم يقل واخرجه من السجن كما قيل فى سفر ارميا 

عفى من السجن امتى..............................السابع والعشرين 

اى لم ينفذ حكم اخراجه من السجن  بل صدر فقط الاعفاء عنه

اذن فالتناقض موجود ومازال

تحياتى*


----------



## Kiril (1 أكتوبر 2009)

هل سيادتك قرأت رد ماي روك علي الاخ صاحب الموضوع؟


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			هل سيادتك قرأت رد ماي روك علي الاخ صاحب الموضوع؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم

وماقتله تعليقك عليه

تحياتى*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام للجميع..



الإدريسي قال:



الزملاء الذين قاموا بالرد...شكرا لكم جميعا..

الزميل ماي روك والزميل اغريغوريوس...هل يمكنكما توضيح ما المقصود بالظبط من هذه العبارة"  رُفع راس يهوياكين"...؟ وبعد ذلك سأقوم بالتعليق على ردودكم..إن احتاج الأمر إلى ذلك.

أنقر للتوسيع...


عبارة "رفع الراس " مستخدمة في الكتاب المقدس و معناها "تعلية الشأن" . فقد وردت مثلا في سفر التكوين:

Genesis 40:13 
فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَيْضًا يَرْفَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ رَأْسَكَ وَيَرُدُّكَ إِلَى مَقَامِكَ، فَتُعْطِي كَأْسَ فِرْعَوْنَ فِي يَدِهِ كَالْعَادَةِ الأُولَى حِينَ كُنْتَ سَاقِيَهُ.

و كما ذكر لك الاخوة الاحباء , صدور الامر كان في الخامس و العشرين لرفع شان يهوياكين و تغيير وضعه المذل الى وضع افضل و احسن. و تم خروجه فعلا من السجن في السابع و العشرين.

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*



			تم خروجه فعلا من السجن في السابع و العشرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك

الكلام اللى بتقوله ده تم فى سفر ارميا الذى قيل فيه

واخرجه من السجن.....................وهذا الكلام فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين

تحياتى*_


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام للجميع..


يا هادى قال:


> _*
> اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك
> 
> الكلام اللى بتقوله ده تم فى سفر ارميا الذى قيل فيه
> ...



اهلا يا عزيزي:

لا ادري اين الصعوبة في فهم كلام ارميا؟
" فِي الْخَامِسِ وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، رَفَعَ أَوِيلُ مَرُودَخُ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ، فِي سَنَةِ تَمَلُّكِهِ، رَأْسَ يَهُويَاكِينَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، وَأَخْرَجَهُ مِنَ السِّجْنِ"

تم صدور القرار بتعلية شأن يهوياكين في الخامس و العشرين, لكن هل هذا يعني انه حتما خرج في نفس اليوم؟

ارميا و الملوك الثاني يوضحان بعضهما البعض و  بمقارنة ما قاله كلاهما نفهم ان القرار صدر و تم تنفيذه بعد يومين. هل هذا ضد العقل و المنطق؟

لو قلت مثلا انني في الجيش و صدر الامر بترفيعي في الخامس و العشرين و تم ترفيعي. ثم اتى صديق لي و قال انني ترفعت في السابع و العشرين في حفلة ترفيع الضباط مثلا فهل هناك تعارض في ذلك؟

ارجو ان لا تتشبث يا عزيزي بشئ ما لمجرد انك قراته في البدء و لا تستطيع رؤية الوجه الاخر له.


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك*_
> 
> _*الكلام اللى بتقوله ده تم فى سفر ارميا الذى قيل فيه*_
> 
> ...


 

يا اخ هادي 

انت تصر على ان لا تفهم ، فانت تنظر فقط على كلمة ( اخرجه من السجن ) ، فهل تعتقد ان الملك بنفسه خرج الى السجن واخرجه ، ام انه امره هو الذي ذهب الى السجن ؟؟؟ 
كم من الوقت يستغرق صدور الامر وكتابته وختمه وحمله الى السجن والتحري من صدقه واعداد السجين للخروج ؟؟

يا عزيزي الاقتباس المبتور الذي تفعله لن يجعلك تفهم .


 
وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين في الشهر الثاني عشر في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا *وأخرجه* من السجن
(ارميا 52: 31)

 
وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا في الشهر الثاني عشر في السابع والعشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن
(2 ملوك 25: 27)

الخامس والعشرين صدر الحكم ، وفي السابع والعشرين تم تنفيذ الحكم  .

واظنك انك تعرف ان هناك وقتا يحدث بين صدور الحكم وتنفيذ الحكم .

لديكم شبهة اسلامية مشابهة وتقولون فيها نفس الرد ، فلماذا تقولون شيئا انتم غير مقتنعون به اذا ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2009)

لن اسمح بالمهزلة التي يقوم بها الأخ يا هادي في كل موضوع و الآخر
هذا الرد لذي دمناه و لن يتغير
ان ارراد ان يقتنع فأهلاً و سهلاً و إن أبى فلا يحق له أن يُغلط ردودنا
كفى مضيعة وقت معه و كفى إعادة و تكرار الردود


----------



## ديديموس (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مش قادر أفهم كلام هادي الصراحة

تم إخراج يهوياكين يوم 25 في الشهر
بقاله 37 سنة في السجن يعني كان عامل زي الراجل العجوز اللي كان مع حسن الهلالي في معتقل المغول
أكيد لازم يحلق دقنه ويستحمى ويلبس لبس نضيف قبل ما يحصل الكلام ده يوم 27 

 27- و في السنة السابعة و الثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا في الشهر الثاني عشر في السابع و العشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن.
 28- و كلمه بخير و جعل كرسيه فوق كراسي الملوك الذين معه في بابل.
 29- و غير ثياب سجنه و كان ياكل دائما الخبز امامه كل ايام حياته.
 30- و وظيفته وظيفة دائمة تعطى له من عند الملك امر كل يوم بيومه كل ايام حياته


ولأن هذا النص لا يذكر على الإطلاق كلمة "خروج" بل يركز الحديث على إعلاء الشأن وأن يهوياكين صار له "وظيفة دائمة" وأنه صار "أعلى من جميع الملوك الذين تحت ملك أويل مرودح في بابل"
فبالتأكيد النص الآخر الذي ذكر يوم 25...
 31- و في السنة السابعة و الثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين في الشهر الثاني عشر في الخامس و العشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا و اخرجه من السجن.

يتحدث عن  أعمال بدأت مع خروج يهوياكين من السجن يوم 25 لذلك ذكر ضمن ما ذكر كلمة "خروج" يهوياكين من السجن 

الموضوع بسيط يا جماعة مش شايف فيه التعقيد ده!


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*الموضوع بسيط يا جماعة مش شايف فيه التعقيد ده!

ماى روك ونيومان قالوا




			الخامس والعشرين صدر الحكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اى صدر الحكم ولم ينفذ

وانت جى بكل بساطه تقول




			تم إخراج يهوياكين يوم 25 في الشهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اى نفذ الحكم  فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين

فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين

اخرج من السجن تبعا لكلامك ام لم يخرج من السجن بل اصدر الحكم فقط؟

اختار ولما تختار انا موجود حرد عليك باذن الله

ولا كل واحد يقولى اجابه شكل

تحياتى*


----------



## ديديموس (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> اختار ولما تختار انا موجود حرد عليك باذن الله
> 
> ...



خلي تحياتك اللي بتلزقها في كل رد دي معاك -- مش بحب اللازمة

مش أنا اللي أختار
أنت اللي عايز ترد يبقى أنت اللي تختار 

وكويس إن كل واحد يقولك إجابة شكل

اختلف الفقهاء يا أخي، ولا معندكوش دي كمان؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بداية ارجو عدم اعتبار ردي خروجا للاسلاميات 
ولكني اسوق هنا مثالا اسلاميا ، يوضح ان الاخ ياهادي يحاول ان ينسب الخطأ للكتاب المقدس ، في حين ان لديه نفس المنطق في القرآن ، فاذا كان ردهم غير مقنعا وغير مفسر للاختلاف تفسيرا منطقيا ، فلماذا يستخدمونه اذا ؟؟؟


في القرآن يذكر هلاك قوم ( ثمود ) ويذكر في (سورة القمر 19) ان الهلاك كان ( في يوم نحس مستمر ) بينما في (سورة الحاقة 7) يقول (سبع ليال وثمان ايام ) وردهم يقول ان اليوم المستمر هو اليوم الاول من الثمانية ايام . 

فاذا انت في القرآن تختزل اسبوع بالكامل في يوم واحد وتقبل ان يكون اليوم الاول يقول نفس الشيء الذي حدث في اليوم الثامن ، ولا تريد ان تفهم او تقبل نفس طريقة التفكير ان الثلاثة ايام منذ صدور القرار يوم 25 من الشهر الى يوم التنفيذ 27 من الشهر . يمكن ذكرها اما باول يوم او آخر يوم . 

هذه الطريقة في التفكير اسمها ( التعصب الاعمي ) اي انك تحاول ان لا تفهم وتغمض عينيك عن المناقشة الموضوعية ، فتنسى انك ترد بنفس المنطق على من يناقشك في القرآن ، ولكن لامانع لديك لاظهار العكس تماما اذا كان الموضوع يختص بالكتاب المقدس !!!!

مرة اخرى ،انا لا اضع الموضوع لتحويله الى الاسلاميات ، فانا لا اطلب الرد من الاخ ياهادي ، ولكني مضطر لان اسوق هذا المثال لتوضيح طريقة التفكير الاسلامي ، عندما يتعلق الامر بالكتاب المقدس .


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*



			خلي تحياتك اللي بتلزقها في كل رد دي معاك -- مش بحب اللازمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا بعمل الاصول مش على حسب اللى بتحبه




			اختلف الفقهاء يا أخي، ولا معندكوش دي كمان؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لما اعرف الصح اللى من وجهه نظركوا ابقى ارد عليه دا المفروض 

لان لايصح انى انزلك مجموعه اراء مختلفه عن بعض واقولك انا اختار اللى يعجبك ........

وبما انك قلت اجابه يبقى لازم ارد عليها 




			تم إخراج يهوياكين يوم 25 في الشهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم اخرج ورفع من شانه على حسب النص فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين




			ولأن هذا النص لا يذكر على الإطلاق كلمة "خروج" بل يركز الحديث على إعلاء الشأن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رفع شانه من السجن ..........................................تعنى ايه؟

وبما انك مش بتحب الاصول مش حقولك لا تحياتى ولا شكرا*_​


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*الغالى نيومان

المثل اللى اتيت به لايصح لماذا

لان العذاب استمر من يوم الى ثمانيه ايام وانتهى

فهل استمر خروج  يهوياكين من السجن لمده يومين ودخله تانى

وانا بتكلم عن على حسب ما اكده الزميل ديمديوس الذى قال بالخرف




تم إخراج يهوياكين يوم 25 في الشهر

أنقر للتوسيع...


تحياتى*_​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*الغالى نيومان*_​
> 
> 
> _*المثل اللى اتيت به لايصح لماذا*_​
> ...


 
المثل مطابق تماما , والا 

كيف يقول القرآن انه يوم واحد فقط مستمر ؟؟؟؟؟
هل هو يوم ام ثمانية ؟؟؟

اذا خروج الامر استمر منذ صدوره على الورق بكلام الملك الى تنفيذه وخروج السجين ، ثلاثة ايام ، واحدة تقول يوم صدور الحكم والاخرى تقول يوم تنفيذ الحكم .

هل الموضوع صعب عليك الى هذه الدرجة ؟؟؟

اذا كان صعب عليك تفهم ما يحدث في القديم ، حاول تجاوب على سؤال بسيط .

متى يتم تسمية الرئيس للحكم في امريكا ؟؟ 
هل في شهر نوفمبر ام في شهر يناير ؟؟

اذا وجدت في نفسك الجرأة على الاجابة على السؤال ستكتشف ان الموضوع متعارف عليه منذ القديم الى ايامنا الحالية .


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*الغالى نيومان
> 
> المثل اللى اتيت به لايصح لماذا
> 
> ...





*سبحان المسيح لا اله الا المسيح

ولهم أعين ولهم آدان ولا يسمعون


انت معترض ان الإجرائات تأخذ أيام ؟؟؟؟



*​


----------



## ديديموس (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> لما اعرف الصح اللى من وجهه نظركوا ابقى ارد عليه دا المفروض
> 
> لان لايصح انى انزلك مجموعه اراء مختلفه عن بعض واقولك انا اختار اللى يعجبك



يصح، ما يصحش ليه يعني؟ حد قالك الكلام ده ما ينفعش وما يمشيش؟
رد على ما تحب أن ترد



يا هادى قال:


> نعم اخرج ورفع من شانه على حسب النص فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين


نعم يا فالح؟
وهيقدموا واحد للملك في نفس اليوم اللي خرج منه من السجن بقاله 37 سنة في سجن انفرادي يدوبك اللي بيدخل له مية وأكل والله أعلم إذا كانوا شفوقين معاه في المعاملة بيدوله هدوم كل فترة وبيسمحوا له يستحمى ولا لأ؟ لأنه سجين حرب وسجنه 37 سنة هو قمة الإذلال 




يا هادى قال:


> رفع شانه من السجن ..........................................تعنى ايه؟



بكل بساطة النص هنا ما بيتكلمش غير عن إعلاء الشأن 
ويذكر عرضاً - لا تركيزاً - موضوع السجن ده 
بيعترف أنه كان مسجون لكنه يتحدث عن وقوفه أمام الملك وأنه نال هذه الوظيفة العظمى في السابع والعشرون من الشهر 

أما النص الأول كما أوضحت فيتحدث عن أحداث بدأت من خروجه من السجن
وحدد يوم خروجه من السجن يوم 25 ولكن لم يحدد متى وقف أمام الملك لينال الوظيفة العظمى، والذي حدده هو النص الآخر، إذ أن كلاهما يكملا بعضهما البعض 
​


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*الغالى نيومان 




			المثل مطابق تماما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياعزيزى انت بتجيب مثل غلط,دا بيتكلم عن استمرار العذاب وانتهاءه واخد بالك وانتهاءه




			اذا خروج الامر استمر منذ صدوره على الورق بكلام الملك الى تنفيذه وخروج السجين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بقولك ديمديوس قال بالحرف الواحد هو انا اللى قولت ياجدعان




			تم إخراج يهوياكين يوم 25 في الشهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تم اخراجه ,تم اخراجه ,تم اخراجه من السجن 

معناها ايه انه لسه فى السجن

بناء على النص اللى قال

واخرجه من السجن 

وانت جى تقولى صدر الحكم باخراجه 

شوف ياغالى ياما تقولى ان ديمدسوس غلط ياما تقولى 

تم اخراجه من السجن زى ماقال ديمدجوس معناها ايه

لانى مش كل واحد يصر على اجابته وفى الاخر يقول فاختلف الفقهاء

تحياتى*_


----------



## ديديموس (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مش قادر أتخيل إن فيه حد يقدر يفكر إنهم هيخرجوا مسجون بقاله 37 سنة ويوقفوه قدام ملك ملوك العالم بهدومه القذرة ودقنه الطويلة -- والله أعلم استحمى كام مرة في ال37 سنة دول وكان بيقضي حاجته فين

ده سجن يا جماعة، سجن أيام مكانش فيه حقوق إنسان ولا جمعيات لرعاية حقوق المساجين ولا أمم متحدة 
سجن مش نزهة

ده اللي بيخش حبس دلوقتي ممكن يموت فيه، فتخيلوا السجن من 2600 سنة ولمدة 37 سنة

أباطرة الصين زمان كان إجباري إن اللي يدخل عليهم يندغ ينسون نجمي -- عشان رائحة فمه تبقى في أفضل وضع وهو بيكلم الإمبراطور

فتخيلوا ملك ملوك الأرض بقى 

أكيد أخد يهوياكين وقته يجيبوا له ملابس جديدة ويحموه ويحلقوا له دقنه عشان يدخل على الملك بأبهى صورة


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

واضح انك لم تجد في نفسك الجرأة للاجابة على السؤال 

اذا كان صعب عليك تفهم ما يحدث في القديم ، حاول تجاوب على سؤال بسيط .

متى يتم تسمية الرئيس للحكم في امريكا ؟؟ 
هل في شهر نوفمبر ام في شهر يناير ؟؟


----------



## ديديموس (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*
> لانى مش كل واحد يصر على اجابته وفى الاخر يقول فاختلف الفقهاء
> *_



ده اسمه إثراء للحوار

كل واحد بيقول رأيه طالما رأيه ما خرجش عن الموضوع وطالما الرأي منطقي ومتماشي مع الحدث والنص

وزي ما قلتلك اختار أنت ورد على اللي أنت عايز ترد عليه


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*ديديموس




			يصح، ما يصحش ليه يعني؟ حد قالك الكلام ده ما ينفعش وما يمشيش؟
رد على ما تحب أن ترد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لانك المفروض تعطينى جواب واحد متفق عليه مش مجموعه اراء مختلفه عن بعض

لان القسم اسمه الرد على الشبهات مش اختار مابين الاقواس




			وهيقدموا واحد للملك في نفس اليوم اللي خرج منه من السجن بقاله 37 سنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى انت متفق معايا انه تم اخراجه من السجن.................فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين

ودا شى كويس

النقطه الثانيه:

النص يقول

رفع من شانه ..........................بردوا فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين 

في الخامس و العشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا  واخرجه من السجن

انت عليك تقولى 

ازاى رفع من شانه الاول ثم اخرجه من السجن طبقا لكلامك انه تم اخراجه من السجن ؟




			بكل بساطة النص هنا ما بيتكلمش غير عن إعلاء الشأن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رفع  اوبل مرودخ ملك بابل فى سنه تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن

ممكن تفسرلينا بردوا

يعنى ايه رفع راس يهوياكين من السجن؟

لو فسرتهم حتعرف فين التناقض​*_


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

واضح انك لم تجد في نفسك الجرأة للاجابة على السؤال 



> اذا كان صعب عليك تفهم ما يحدث في القديم ، حاول تجاوب على سؤال بسيط .
> 
> متى يتم تسمية الرئيس للحكم في امريكا ؟؟
> هل في شهر نوفمبر ام في شهر يناير ؟؟



وانا مالى ياغالى بتوليه الرئيس اللى فى امريكا 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> واضح انك لم تجد في نفسك الجرأة للاجابة على السؤال
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يا عزيزي هذا مثال حي على ان هذه الطريقة في الكلام الرسمي صحيحة سواء قديما او حديثا .

سواء صدر الحكم يوم 25 او تنفيذه يوم 27 يمكن اطلاق فعل ( اطلاق سراحه السجين ) على اي يوم فيهما ويكون الكلام صحيحا وسليما .

تماما كما يتم انتخاب وتسمية الرئيس الامريكي في نوفمبر ، ولكنه يتولى مهام الرئاسة الفعلية في يناير ، فيمكن ان يقال عنه انه اصبح الرئيس اما بعد نجاحه في الانتخاب في نوفمبر او في توليه مهام الحكم رسميا في يناير .

اعتراضك يا عزيزي ينم عن طريقة تفكيرك ليس الا ، ولكنه لا يقدم ولا يؤخر في صحة الكتاب المقدس ومطابقته للحقائق .


----------



## ديديموس (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> انت عليك تقولى
> 
> ازاى رفع من شانه الاول ثم اخرجه من السجن طبقا لكلامك انه تم اخراجه من السجن ؟
> 
> ...



لا يا فندم سيادتك لحد هذه اللحظة تظن أن هناك تناقض ، بل لا يوجد تناقض على الإطلاق

وأكررلك الإجابة يمكن تفهم


> بقاله 37 سنة في السجن يعني كان عامل زي الراجل العجوز اللي كان مع حسن الهلالي في معتقل المغول
> أكيد لازم يحلق دقنه ويستحمى ويلبس لبس نضيف قبل ما يحصل الكلام ده يوم 27
> 
> 27- و في السنة السابعة و الثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا في الشهر الثاني عشر في السابع و العشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن.
> ...



رفع الرأس هو إعلاء الشأن عكس اللي مذلول وعينه مكسورة وباصص للأرض
لكن النص في إرمياء يركز على بدء الأحداث وهو يوم 25

والنص في ملوك الثاني يركز على رفع الرأس أي إعلاء الشأن أي وقوفه أمام ملك ملوك الأرض ونواله الوظيفة العظمى وهذا حدث يوم 27 ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> واضح انك لم تجد في نفسك الجرأة للاجابة على السؤال
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مالك انك مش قادر تفهم اللى كان بيحصل زمان واحنا دلوقتى بنجيب لك حاجة مشابهه للى حصل زمان 

عرفت مالك ولا لسة شوية ؟؟
*​


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*الغالى نيومان




			سواء صدر الحكم يوم 25 او تنفيذه يوم 27 يمكن اطلاق فعل ( اطلاق سراحه السجين ) على اي يوم فيهما ويكون الكلام صحيحا وسليما .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يعنى معنى اخرجه من السجن انه لم يخرج من السجن؟

دا اللى عايز افهمه منك؟لو سمحت ممكن تقولى 

---------------------------------​
ديديموس




			لكن النص في إرمياء يركز على بدء الأحداث وهو يوم 25
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهى بدء الاحداث

-رفع من شانه اولا ثم اخراجه من السجن؟




			أي إعلاء الشأن أي وقوفه أمام ملك ملوك الأرض ونواله الوظيفة العظمى وهذا حدث يوم 27
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سفر ملوك الثانى
25: 29 و غير ثياب سجنه و كان ياكل دائما الخبز امامه كل ايام حياته 

هو يوم السابع والعشرين كان بردوا بغير ثباب سجنه.....ولاحظ قال وغير ثياب سجنه ؟

-------------------------------------​
Molka Molkan




			مالك انك مش قادر تفهم اللى كان بيحصل زمان واحنا دلوقتى بنجيب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المثلين مش متطابقين*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*الغالى نيومان*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا هادي حاول تفهم بدون عناد

قلت لك المعنى بمثال اسلامي ( هلاك ثمود في يوم ام ثمانية ايام ) 
وقلت لك المعنى باسلوب عصري (متى يتم تسمية رئيس امريكا) 

والان اقولها لك مرة اخرى .

اخرجه من السجن ، فرق بين صدور الامر وتنفيذه .
الاولى صدر الامر بخروجه من السجن يوم 25 ، اذا فهو قانونيا خارج السجن ، ولكن بالجسد لم يخرج بعد .

يوم 27 تم تنفيذ الحكم ، فتم تحقيق قانونية الخروج من على الورق الى حيز التنفيذ ، فخرج السجين بالجسد من السجن .

مثال آخر (يجعل من لا يفهم يستطيع ان يفهم ) 

غالبا الرحلة بالطائرة بين مصر وامريكا تتعدي اليوم الواحد .
فيركب احدهم الطائرة يوم السبت من بلد ليصل الى البلد الاخرى يوم الاحد .

فاذا قال لاحد في بلد بداية الرحلة :طرت بالطائرة يوم السبت ، او قال لاحد في بلد نهاية الرحلة :طرت بالطائرة يوم الاحد ، هل هذا تناقض ؟؟؟ 

ياريت تجاوب بعقل وبدون تعصب .


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*الغالى نيومان
> 
> 
> يعنى معنى اخرجه من السجن انه لم يخرج من السجن؟
> *_



*
لأ

يعنى معنى انه أخرجة من السجن انه اصدر امر بخروجه من السجن وبالتالى هو فى عداد الخارجين من السجن ولكن ليس نهائيا الا عند إكمال الإجرائات

سهلة كدة ؟؟؟؟*


يا هادى قال:


> _* وهى بدء الاحداث
> 
> -رفع من شانه اولا ثم اخراجه من السجن؟
> *_



*ايوة انت تعرف المسجون فى السجن لما يجى يوم الإفراج عنه مش بيطلع على الشارع على طول لكن لازم يروح للنيابة الأول وبعد كدة يكمل الإجرائات
*


يا هادى قال:


> _* سفر ملوك الثانى
> 25: 29 و غير ثياب سجنه و كان ياكل دائما الخبز امامه كل ايام حياته
> 
> هو يوم السابع والعشرين كان بردوا بغير ثباب سجنه.....ولاحظ قال وغير ثياب سجنه ؟
> *_


*دة دليل ضدك مش ليك *
*دا انت كدة بتبين انك حتى مش فاهم انت بتعترض بأية *​


يا هادى قال:


> _* المثلين مش متطابقين*_





*لأ متطابقين بدليل انك مش عارف ترد عليه واكتفيت فقط بأنك تقول انهم مش متطابقين
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ يا هادي ، اليك سؤال آخر حول الموضوع لتعرف كيف انك تحصر تفكيرك الضيق في كلمة واحدة .​ 
(وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين في الشهر الثاني عشر في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا وأخرجه من السجن
32 وكلمه بخير وجعل كرسيه فوق كراسي الملوك الذين معه في بابل.
33 وغيّر ثياب سجنه وكان يأكل دائما الخبز امامه كل ايام حياته.
34 ووظيفته وظيفة دائمة تعطى له من عند ملك بابل امر كل يوم بيومه الى يوم وفاته كل ايام حياته)
(ارميا 52: 31 - 34)​ 

(وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا في الشهر الثاني عشر في السابع والعشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن
28 وكلمه بخير وجعل كرسيه فوق كراسي الملوك الذين معه في بابل.
29 وغيّر ثياب سجنه وكان ياكل دائما الخبز امامه كل ايام حياته.
30 ووظيفته وظيفة دائمة تعطى له من عند الملك امر كل يوم بيومه كل ايام حياته)
(2 ملوك25 : 27 -30)​ 
من الواضح ان الاحداث المذكورة المصاحبة لقرار خروج يهوياكين من السجن ، لا يمكن ان تحدث في يوم واحد ، ولكنها تتكلم عن فترة زمنية تبدأ بيوم ، ذكر احد النصين يوم صدور الحكم والآخر يوم تنفيذ الحكم .​ 
فلا يمكن ان تقيس على كلمة ( اخرجه من السجن ) لتسأل في اي يوم ( 25 من الشهر ) او ( 27 من الشهر ) والا لانسحب السؤال نفسه في اي يوم حدث بقية الامور المتعاقبة والتي ذكرها السفر وهي لا يمكن ان تأخذ يوما واحدا لتحقيقها !!!!!!!​


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كفى مضيعة للوقت مع هذا الصبي
صبي لا يرضى ان يفهم إن الجواب الذي قدمه الأخ new man و الجواب الذي قدمه ديديموس متقاربين، فالأول يذكر صدور الآمر و تنفيذه بعد اليومين و الآخر يذكر تنفيذ الحكم و مثوله عند الملك بعد يومين. عجبك تفتهم أهلاً و سهلاً
ما عجبك، انت حر و لا يجبرك أحد على الفهم او القبول، لكن هذا لا يعني ان تسمح لنفسك ان تتسفه و تقلب الموضوع لحوار شوارع كما فعلت.

الأجوبة التي تم تقديمها هي كافية ولا تحتاج للمزيد من الإضافة او التوضيح.


----------



## ديديموس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*
> ديديموس
> 
> 
> ...


هادي، ما تشككنيش في قدراتك العقلية

إخراجه من السجن تم الأول، ومش لازم تيجي في وسط الكلام الأول
أصل معلش يا هادي، الكتاب المقدس كتاب للأذكياء فقط
فبالنسبة للأذكياء مفيش مشكلة، لأنه واضح إنه لازم يخرج من السجن الأول ليُعلى شأنه ويُرفع رأسه

يعني بنتكلم عن حدثين وليس حدث واحد

أحدهما تم في يوم 25 قبل الآخر الذي تم في يوم 27

وبعدين، إنت متصور إن ملك ملوك الأرض هيغير ثياب سجن يهوياكين بنفسه؟ روح يابني العب بعيد!

فوق شوية يا هادي -- أنا عارف إنك فاهم تماماً بنقول إيه لكنك بتعاند لمجرد العند وخلاص


----------



## يا هادى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> هادي، ما تشككنيش في قدراتك العقلية



انا كويس الحمد لله ,انت عايز تشكك as you like



> يعني بنتكلم عن حدثين وليس حدث واحد
> 
> أحدهما تم في يوم 25 قبل الآخر الذي تم في يوم 27



النقطه الاولى:

لما تكون اجابه نيومان

ان الحدثيين فى سفر ارميا 

لم يتموا بل الاتنين تموا فى سفر ملوك التانى

وانت جى تقولى

الخروج من السجن واحد تم والرفع لم يتم ...وطبعا بتحدث عن سفر ارميا

تبقى عادى مفيش مشكله 

الاختلاف لايفسد للود قضيه 

يبقى انا اللى مشكوك فى قدرات العقليه 


النقطه التانيه:



> لأنه واضح إنه لازم يخرج من السجن الأول ليُعلى شأنه ويُرفع رأسه



ما تقول لكتابك هو انت بتقولى انا

والنص قال انه رفع شانه الاول وبعد كده اخرجه 

ولا النص نركبيته غلط مش عارف يكتب صح  وعايزينا نفهم صح؟



> وبعدين، إنت متصور إن ملك ملوك الأرض هيغير ثياب سجن يهوياكين بنفسه؟ روح يابني العب بعيد



رفع شانه اى وقوفه امام الملك دا كلامك

سفر ملوك التانى: رفع شانه من السجن

رفع شانه من السجن يعنى ايه بس دا اللى عايزك تقوله



> أصل معلش يا هادي، الكتاب المقدس كتاب للأذكياء فقط



علشان كده هو ليكم بس


----------



## ديديموس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> النقطه الاولى:
> 
> لما تكون اجابه نيومان
> 
> ...




إيه المشكلة؟
مفيش مشكلة طبعاً

لأن زي ما قلتلك الحالتين متماشيين مع النص والحالتين أقرب للمنطق والصواب 



يا هادى قال:


> النقطه التانيه:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كما أخبرتك هو كتاب للأذكياء فقط

رفع شأنه من السجن ليس معناها "أخرجه" بل تقديرها "رفع شأنه بعدما كان في السجن 37 عاماً"

النص تركيبه صحيح، لكن إنت مبرمج تشوفه غلط


----------



## يا هادى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> لأن زي ما قلتلك الحالتين متماشيين مع النص والحالتين أقرب للمنطق والصواب




لما واحد يقولى الاتنين لم ينفذوا اى لم رفع شانه ولم يخرج من السجن زى واحد يقولى تم اخراجه من السجن ولكن لم يتم رفع شانه

ومش مشكله النص بيقول ايه




> رفع شأنه من السجن ليس معناها "أخرجه" بل تقديرها "رفع شأنه بعدما كان في السجن 37 عاماً"



يعنى معناها رفع شانه بعدما كان فى السجن 37 عاما

سفر ارميا

الخامس و العشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا واخرجه من السجن

اى رفع شان يهوياكين بعد ما كان فى السجن 37 عاما وبعدها اخرجه من السجن

دا تطبيق تفسرك على النص اللى فى سفر ارميا

انت شيفه ينفع؟


----------



## ديديموس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> الخامس و العشرين من الشهر رفع اويل مرودخ ملك بابل في سنة تملكه راس يهوياكين ملك يهوذا واخرجه من السجن



كده ينفع

لأن إرمياء يتحدث عن يوم خروجه من السجن -- وما تلاه من أحداث وهو رفع الرأس والوظيفة وأكل الخبز (أكل الخبز مجرد مصطلح) فذكر كلمة "وأخرجه" لأن الخروج من السجن كان يوم 25
أما في سفر الملوك الثاني يتحدث عن يوم رفع الرأس نفسه والوظيفة وأكل الخبز (نفس المصطلح) الذي حدث يوم 27 وأشار أنه كان بالسجن قبلاً 

أعيد تاني 
بدء الأحداث عند إرمياء كان يوم 25 يوم الخروج من السجن لذلك كتب "وأخرجه" 

بدء الأحداث في سفر الملوك الثاني كان يوم 27 يوم الوقوف أمام ملك ملوك الأرض وإعلاء الشأن ونواله الوظيفة -- مشيراً إلى أنه كان سابقاً في السجن

يا رب تفهم يا هادي


----------



## يا هادى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> بدء الأحداث عند إرمياء كان يوم 25 يوم الخروج من السجن



ذكر ليه ان الملك رفع راس يهوياكين فى نفس النص؟


وخد دول بردوا علشان تعرف تجاوب صح

ترجمه الحياه
ار-52-31: وفي اليوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الثاني عشر(أي شباط فبراير) من السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا، أكرم أويل مرودخ، ملك بابل، في سنة اعتلائه العرش، يهوياكين ملك يهوذا وأخرجه من السجن. 
ار-52-32: وخاطبه بطيب الكلام، ورفع مقامه فوق مقام سائر الملوك الذين معه في بابل. 
ار-52-33: فخلع يهوياكين عن نفسه ثياب سجنه، وظل يتناول الطعام في حضرة ملك بابل طوال أيام حياته

---------------------------------------
2مل-25-27: وفي السنة السابعة والثلاثين لسبي يهوياكين ملك يهوذا، في اليوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الثاني عشر، أطلق أويل مرودخ ملك بابل، بمناسبة توليه العرش، يهوياكين ملك يهوذا من السجن


الترجمه الكاثوليكيه

ار-52-31: وكان في السنة السابعة والثلاثين لجلاء يوياكين، ملك يهوذا، في الشهر الثاني عشر، في الخامس والعشرين منه، أن أويل مروداك، ملك بابل، عفا عن يوياكين، ملك يهوذا، وأخرجه من السجن، 
--------------------------------
2مل-25-27: وكان في السنة السابعة والثلاثين لجلاء يوياكين، ملك يهوذا، في الشهر الثاني عشر وفي السابع والعشرين منه، أن أويل مروداك ، ملك بابل، في السنة التي ملك فيها، عفا عن يوياكين، ملك يهوذا، فأطلقه من السجن، 

يارب تكون فهمت


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اذا اردت الاحتكام يا هادي 
فاحتكم الى الاصل العبري ، الترجمات لا تحكم على الترجمات


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> لما تكون اجابه نيومان
> 
> ان الحدثيين فى سفر ارميا
> 
> ...


 

تحذير للاخ يا هادي 

الاقتباس يكون بالطريقة المعتمدة 

اين الكلام الذي تنسبه الى نيومان ومكتوب بالنص الذي ذكرته ؟؟؟


----------



## ديديموس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادي وأنا مالي ومال الترجمات 

أنا اللي يهمني العبري بيقول إيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادي ركز في الموضوع 

هناك ترجمات تفسيرية وهناك ترجمات حرفية 
اذا اردت الاستشهاد عليك بالاصل العبري 
اي مداخلة اخرى للتشتيت سيتم حذفها

وفي انتظار تعليقك على المداخلة رقم # 50

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1609542&postcount=50


----------



## يا هادى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

******
تم حذف التشتيت بواسطة الاشراف  




_*نيومان *_

_*



			اين الكلام الذي تنسبه الى نيومان ومكتوب بالنص الذي ذكرته ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ 
_*مش ده كلامك ولا انا غلطان ولا يمكن انت مش بتفتكر انت بتكتب ايه*_

_*



			ذكر احد النصين يوم صدور الحكم والآخر يوم تنفيذ الحكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

وهل عندما اقول ان احد النصين يذكر يوم صدور الحكم والنص الآخر يذكر يوم تنفيذ الحكم ، فيكون نقلك له .





> *لما تكون اجابه نيومان*
> 
> *ان الحدثيين فى سفر ارميا *
> 
> ...





اين قلت ان الحدثين في سفر ارميا لم يتموا بل الاثنين تموا في سفر ملوك الثاني ؟؟؟

اين هذا النص الذي نقلته عن نيومان ، هذا هو السؤال .
انا غير مسئول عن طريقة فهمك الملتوية والغريبة ، انا مسئول عن ما اقوله ، فلا تضع كلاما من عندك وتنسبه لي .


هل تعرف ماذا يسمون من يفعل هذه الافعال ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

تم الحذف بواسطة الاشراف 

الى ان يضع الاخ ياهادي الاقتباس او رقم المشاركة التي ذكر فيها نيومان ، النص :


*ان الحدثيين فى سفر ارميا *

*لم يتموا بل الاتنين تموا فى سفر ملوك التانى*


----------



## يا هادى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> الى ان يضع الاخ ياهادي الاقتباس او رقم المشاركة التي ذكر فيها نيومان ، النص



جبتوا وانت اللى حذفتوا


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> جبتوا وانت اللى حذفتوا


 
غير صحيح ، انت مرة اخرى قدمت تفسيرا لفهمك 
انا اسألك اين النص الذي تنسبه لي بالقول 

*ان الحدثيين فى سفر ارميا 

لم يتموا بل الاتنين تموا فى سفر ملوك التانى* 

اكتب النص اقتباسا ، واذكر رقم المداخلة التي كتبت فيها هذا النص .

ارجوك كن صادقا مع نفسك والله الذي يراك اولا .
او على الاقل اعترف ان ما كتبته ليس كلامي بل فهمك انت .
وانا غير مسئول عن فهمك ، انا مسئول فقط عن كلامي ، ولذلك اطلب مكان نص كلامي .


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخ ياهادي تم حذف المداخلة مرة اخرى 
انا لا اطلب تفسير او تبرير 

انا اطلب رقم المداخلة التي نقلت عنها نص نسبته الى كلامي 

*ان الحدثيين فى سفر ارميا *

*لم يتموا بل الاتنين تموا فى سفر ملوك التانى*

اكتب النص اقتباسا ، واذكر رقم المداخلة التي كتبت فيها هذا النص .


----------



## يا هادى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> يا اخ ياهادي تم حذف المداخلة مرة اخرى
> انا لا اطلب تفسير او تبرير
> 
> انا اطلب رقم المداخلة التي نقلت عنها نص نسبته الى كلامي
> ...



وانا مش مسئؤل عن عدم فهمك لكلامك ولكلامى

شوف انت كتبت ايه لو كلامى غلط واتحداك قولى انه غلط لكن لاتطلب منى النص حرفيا فانا لم اقل بالحرف الواحد يانيومان


----------



## ديديموس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادي أنصحك بالاعتذار عشان تخلص نفسك من الإحراج ده


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> شوف انت كتبت ايه لو كلامى غلط واتحداك قولى انه غلط لكن لاتطلب منى النص حرفيا فانا لم اقل بالحرف الواحد يانيومان


 
ايوه كلامك غلط يا هادي .... انت فقط تفقد مصداقيتك ليس الا 
 
يا اخ يا هادي ، في انتظار رقم المداخلة التي نقلت عنها كلاما نسبته لي ، 

وانا استجابة لتحديك اقول بالقطع لم يكن لا هذا كلامي ولا ما يمكن ان يفهم من كلامي ، 


واضح انك فهمت شيئا مخالفا لما اقوله انا ، كان المفترض ان تكتب انه فهمك انت .

اما ان تقول انه من اقوالي ، فهذا يعتبر نقلا غير امينا ( ولا اريد ان استخدم تعبير اقسى ) 

في انتظار ، اما رقم المداخلة ، او على الاقل اعترافا انني لم اقل ما نسبته لي .


----------

